# Elements of HPI



## ch81059 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was wondering if you could use "self ambulatory around nursing home" as severity in HPI?  I don't really have any other HPI elements.  Also, can hypothyroidism be used as location?


----------



## PVAzCPC (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a similar issue with no HPI, but in my case this is a new patient, to establish care, with no specific concerns.  New Pt requires 3/3 Key Components, one of which is History that requires 3/3 HPI,PFSH and ROS...how does one determine level of Hx w/o HPI?

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## lburke31 (Mar 27, 2013)

For ch81059- would need to know chief complaint
for ljgcpcaz- if there is no complaint, there is no diagnosis. Without a diagnosis there is no medical necessity for the visit. You could bill a well visit if pfsh and ros is complete and exam is done.  Lburke


----------



## MikeEnos (Mar 27, 2013)

@ch81059 - self-ambulatory is more of a musculoskeletal review of systems.  It would be a stretch to count it as HPI-severity unless the physician is specifically evaluating their gait.  

@ljgcpcAZ - sounds like a routine preventive visit, not a new patient office visit.  If it's a child use V20.2 and if it's an adult use V70.0 and bill it depending on the patient's age 99381- 99387


----------

